# MSI GTX 760 Mini-ITX Gaming 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 24, 2014)

The MSI GTX 760 Mini-ITX Gaming should definitely be on your short list if you are looking to build a SFF gaming PC or compact Steam Box. It runs quieter than any other compact graphics card we ever tested, yet still has enough power to play all the latest titles at full HD, with maximized settings.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 29, 2014)

The second to last picture on "The Card" page is broken.  It is showing:



```
[IMG]http:/
/www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_760_Mini_ITX_Gaming/images/front_small.jpg[/IMG]
```


There is an extra enter in there.

Also on "A Closer Look" it says:



> The card requires two 8-pin PCI-Express power connectors. This configuration is good for up to 375 W of power draw.



Shouldn't it be _one_ 8-Pin?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice. Low noise, lower power, small foot print without the awkward out jutting of the Asus mini cards. Would be good in a steambox.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 30, 2014)

these mini-itx gfx i would like to see with 4gigs of ram if you want to run 1440p for more and more games at this range of cards, even ino that a GTX770/780/Ti would be better but also more priced.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> these mini-itx gfx i would like to see with 4gigs of ram if you want to run 1440p for more and more games at this range of cards, even ino that a GTX770/780/Ti would be better but also more priced.


No way you can run such resolutions with a GTX 760, the GPU is too slow for that.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 30, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> No way you can run such resolutions with a GTX 760, the GPU is too slow for that.



says the man who tested this card at 2560x1600 

when i say 1440p i of cause mean 2560x1440


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> says the man who tested this card at 2560x1600
> 
> when i say 1440p i of cause mean 2560x1440


Look at FPS rates in my results, not very playable. GTX 760 is for 1080p, not higher. Even if it had 4 GB it wouldn't be any faster, feel free to google around for reviews of 4 GB cards. I haven't reviewed any GTX 760 4 GB because I keep telling manufacturers it's a waste of money, so they won't send samples, because they expect a bad review.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 30, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> Look at FPS rates in my results, not very playable. GTX 760 is for 1080p, not higher. Even if it had 4 GB it wouldn't be any faster, feel free to google around for reviews of 4 GB cards. I haven't reviewed any GTX 760 4 GB because I keep telling manufacturers it's a waste of money, so they won't send samples, because they expect a bad review.



erm isn't around 50fps in like BioShock Infinite playable? 







i know that without AA it don't look as good as with AA on, but looks playable to me.

because i am thinking about getting a 1440p monitor later this year with the maskine i got now, but i don't play many new games anymore and i think that my GTX670 is doing fine.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2014)

In that game it's ok. But Bioshock Infinite uses very little VRAM anyway, so no way you'll see a difference with 4 GB. If you don't want to believe me, go buy a 4 GB card and feel good about it.


----------



## evilacg (Jan 30, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> In that game it's ok. But Bioshock Infinite uses very little VRAM anyway, so no way you'll see a difference with 4 GB. If you don't want to believe me, go buy a 4 GB card and feel good about it.



I believed games like Skyrim with ENB mod can benefit form more 4GB VRAM with 760 and CoD: Ghosts.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2014)

evilacg said:


> I believed games like Skyrim with ENB mod can benefit form more 4GB VRAM with 760 and CoD: Ghosts.


You're still playing Skyrim?


----------



## evilacg (Jan 30, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> You're still playing Skyrim?



Technically no, but it's fun messing around with those high-res mods for eye candy and benchmarking purpose.


----------



## Razorfang (Jan 30, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> You're still playing Skyrim?



Way to sound snide.


----------



## xorbe (Jan 30, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> small foot print without the awkward out jutting of the Asus mini cards



Doesn't this have the same "extra width" as Asus?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes, I think the footprint is exactly the same


----------



## etayorius (Jan 30, 2014)

How about taking a few points to all GeForce cards for not supporting MANTLE, just as you took several points a couple years back to Radeon cards which not supported PhysX.

Fair is Fair.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 31, 2014)

AMD are struggling to support Mantle at the moment, patience young one.


----------



## evilacg (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's the VRAM usage of CoD: Ghosts from HardwarePal











http://www.hardwarepal.com/call-duty-ghosts-benchmark-cpu-gpu-performance/9/


----------



## Maban (Jan 31, 2014)

etayorius said:


> How about taking a few points to all GeForce cards for not supporting MANTLE, just as you took several points a couple years back to Radeon cards which not supported PhysX.
> 
> Fair is Fair.


The difference is that a number of games supported PhysX. Mantle just got its first supportive game today. It's not relevant yet. Also he didn't really take points off. It was just a bullet point.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 31, 2014)

xorbe said:


> Doesn't this have the same "extra width" as Asus?





W1zzard said:


> Yes, I think the footprint is exactly the same



that was actually a good question and an answer since the cards almost look identical


----------



## xorbe (Feb 4, 2014)

Got my MSI 760 mini, sweet!  If it's "louder" than the 650 it replaced, I can't tell.  It's very quiet.  (Newegg has $20 off + free S/H + free AC4 right now.)

I submitted my bios which was not in the online database, 80.04.C4.00.AA


----------

